# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  Comodo Internet Security 3.11: бесплатная защита для домашней сети

## SDA

Вышла новая версия бесплатного пакета для обеспечения безопасности Comodo Internet Security. В ее состав входят антивирус, брандмауэр и модуль проактивной защиты. Эта программа интересна не только своим бесплатным статусом, но также небольшим размером дистрибутива и дружелюбностью к пользователю. В базе данных брандмауэра более 10 тысяч приложений, которые программа классифицирует по уровню риска, например, "безопасное", "шпионский модуль", "рекламный модуль" и т.д. Программа имеет простой интерфейс, в котором несложно разобраться и благодаря которому можно быстро понять, где находится тот или иной параметр. При помощи Comodo Internet Security можно создавать правила, запрещая определенным приложениям выходить в Интернет, следить за трафиком в реальном времени и многое другое. Есть и система автоматических обновлений.
В последней версии добавлен сервис безопасных DNS, появилась новая панель инструментов COMODO HopSurf Toolbar, улучшена поддержка Windows Security Center, исправлены ошибки.
скачать http://personalfirewall.comodo.com/d..._firewall.html 
http://personalfirewall.comodo.com/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Sibir

Вышла новая версия 3.13

----------


## Dynamo_Kiev

А есть ли возожность обновлять антивирусные базы оффлайн ?

----------


## igor.cononow

Подробную информацию о Comodo можно узнать на русской ветке форума
http://forums.comodo.com/10551086108...russian-b73.0/

----------


## Vneo

Кто-нибудь пользовался COMODO Internet Security не только файерволом, но и антивирусом? Я стоически терпел его 2 дня, но потом вернул Авиру - комп грузится сильнее чем от Каспера. Кто-нибудь пользовался полным COMODO Internet Security Free (не только файерволом, но и антивирусом) хотя бы неделю?

----------


## igor.cononow

> Кто-нибудь пользовался COMODO Internet Security не только файерволом, но и антивирусом? Я стоически терпел его 2 дня, но потом вернул Авиру - комп грузится сильнее чем от Каспера. Кто-нибудь пользовался полным COMODO Internet Security Free (не только файерволом, но и антивирусом) хотя бы неделю?


Обсуждение этой проблемы есть здесь:http://forums.comodo.com/10551086108...-t48049.0.html
Я пользуюсь где то месяц компьютер долго загружается. а так проблем не наблюдалось.

----------


## Vneo

> Я пользуюсь где то месяц компьютер долго загружается. а так проблем не наблюдалось.


А если использовать только файерволл COMODO, а антивирус поставить другой (я хочу поставить Avira PSS без Firewall, но с Webshield), то какую установку COMODO Firewall (а их там три) выбрать?

----------


## Surfer

Не помню как эти компоненты сейчас называются, но раньше вроде так.
Ставить Defence+ и Firewall.
Если 10 версия авиры всё-таки обзаведется более-менее приличным хипсом, то возможно будут конфликты с Defence+.

----------


## Terminus

Из соответствующей ветки одного из софтовых форумов:



> SamLab, а при установке CIS 3 (только фаервол, без антивируса), что лучше выбрать:
>  1. Чисто фаервол;
>  2. Фаервол с проактивной защитой;
>  3. Фаервол с проактивной защитой +.
>  На компьютере стоит Avira AntiVir Premium 9.
> 
>  Комментарий администратора 
>  SamLab: 
>  Я выбираю максиум - то есть пункт 3

----------


## Sibir

Вышла 4-я версия Комодо:

http://www.comodo.com/home/download/...?prod=firewall

----------


## digitally uknown

может я что-то не так понял- но на сайте Комодо недавно весь пакет был бесплатен, а теперь три компонета- ФРИ- а что-то триал- 30 дней!!
  Кстати- если Комодо сканирует пять часов диск С, зависнув на одном файле- это ГЛЮК КОМОДО, или он стал жертвой- и его захватил зловред?
ps:я как-то более полугода без всяких фаеров и антивирусов работал...ничего не случалось- всё окей- быстро работает, никаких глюков, хотя неделями не выключался.....А вот теперь у меня паранойя....и Комодо вносит в мою параною ещё больше *флёра*)))Находит у меня тысячи(в кавычках) но 50-60 вирусов- а я не прошу его скан ировать весь комп, где есть скачанные проги с торррента(спасибо ему!И ЗВЕРЮ- отдельное!!!)а там кряки- конечно он их как вирусы расценивает.....
Я добавил их все в исключения...
   Кстати, подскажите- не очень неправильно сканировать только диск С?
  * Ваши*)))ЗЛОВРЕДЫ только там прячутся(по логике- чего им делать не в системе???Разве что СЛЕДИТЬ), так и так уже кается,- что всё отслежено, и инет то придуман для облегчения задач всем *злодеям*- спец службам, компаниям, делающими аналитические наблюдения за чем кому надо- товары, пристрастия, настроения политические и сексуальные предпочтения граждан, слабые места и тайны, с помощью которых можно манипулировать человеком, ну и конечно теневое мировое правительство разрабатывает глобальные *скрипты* управления человечеством))))По моему уже флуд...

----------


## digitally uknown

У меня уже крепнет уверенность в бесполезности или полной уязвимости КОМОДоИНТЕРНЕТ СЕКЬЮРИТИ,- то за сутки- 3600 атак отбивал..А теперь- каждое сканирование- ВСЁ ОК!!!
А внизу всё равно написано- обнаружены- 45 угроз- в основном это креки....Но он их находит- а при сканировании этого не говорит- и вот сейчас- комп- тработае сутки- 2 атаки.!!!, Что это???

----------


## pig

Кто-то вылечился, наверное.

----------


## digitally uknown

И опять комодо- он отбивает атаки- вот отчёт- первый столбец замазанный- мой ай-пи- второй- сервер моего провайдера..ЧТО ЭТО??

----------


## pig

Это вы куда-то ломитесь. Спросите провайдера, что у него там на порту 2869.

----------


## digitally uknown

Так я понимаю-, что я...Но я думал, он отбивает атаки ИЗВНЕ_ так и было...А теперь- туда к порту )))Провайд говорит- ничего у них там нету.....НО!!!знаете- инет стал работать ультра медленно опять..

----------


## Torvic99

А гуглем так и не пользуемся вот на запрос "IP port 2869" первое в списке.  :Rtfm:

----------


## digitally uknown

Да гугл игнорируется, он даже не зает Лещинского!

Но раз про порты(Т)- самая первая,- надеюсь, что я что-то пойму))

Закрыт этот порт- я сканировал через 2IP, раньше он сканировал все порты и говорил, что и как...А теперь по одному..А где можно всё порты просканировать??

----------


## craftix

Вышла 4 версия фаервола, установил ее, и понял что или у меня руки растут не так, или с фаером что-то не так. В общем на самой главной вкладке всегда есть исходящие соединения, но и всегда 0 входящих соединений. И не смотря на то что я добавляю приложение в полностью доверенные, и пишется, что приложению разрешены все входящие и исходящие соединения, комодо все равно не пропускает входящие соединения. Пошел на форум поддержки, и нашел еще два таких же поста, в одном из которых говорится, что таких как я много. Так что придется вернуться на 3 версию, пока четвертую не исправят.

----------


## NRA

Основное отличие 4-ки -- это наличие встроенной "песочницы", а всё остальное настраивается так же как и в 3-ке. Так что про руки вопрос открытый)

1) установлен только 1 (один) фаервол?
2) какие настройки уровней? (предпочитаю "Пользовательский" без автоматических исключений)
3) чтобы запуститься ПО должно пройти АВ, ХИПС, Контроль-ЕХЕ и, при необходимости, Песочницу (виртуальное окружение + понижение прав); только после этого срабатывают правила фаервола
4) Комодо предлагает при установке "внешние защищённые ДНС", есть опция распознания новых сетей и для интернет-шлюза и т.д.... можно и наплужить.

В общем, сейас сижу с ноута с Комодо 4 под Оперой 10.50  :Wink: 
. . .
Ах да, забыл наехать на то, что мне не понравилось:
1) обновляется как Касперский: 40 метров инсталяха и ещё около 100 метров на посредственный АВ;
2) иногда при прерывании обновления средствами самого Комода -может подвиснуть на пару минут (хотя всё остальное работает нормально);
3) при запросе разрешений часто продолжает выполнение программы с уже понижеными правами - вылеты программы с предупреждениями о том, что я типа больше не админ и т.д.;
4) после нескольких первых перезагрузок шарудит винтом около минуты (250ГБ), сейчас вроде перестал ("Инкрементальная проверка");

----------


## craftix

В 3 версии чтобы запустить неизвестное приложение и дать доступ в инет, мне надо было ответить на пару вопросов во всплывающем окне комодо. Даже добавлять в доверенные не приходилось. Теперь делаю то же самое - но не катит, добавляю в доверенные в проактивке и фаере - некатит, выключаю проактивку полностью, песочница у меня вообще не активирована, и все равно 0 входящих подключений.
Стоит вырубить фаервол, но оставить включенным проактивку - сразу появляются входящие подключения и все работает как надо. Так что я думаю все таки дело не в моих руках.
Опера у меня тоже работает с включенным фаером, ей входящие соединения не нужны.
У вас есть какой-нибудь торрент-клиент или типа Strong DC, которым для работы нужны входящие соединения. Или возможность создать игровой сервер. На них и можно проверить, будут ли идти входящие соеднения или нет.

Пробовал все режимы фаервола, переустанавливал комодо три раза, результат один и тот же.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## NRA

*craftix*, тогда можно проверить протоколы и дайвера соединения на остатки предыдущих версий (или КИСов, ЕСЕТов и Оутпостов) и на всякий пожарный глянуть их скрытые драйвера. А проксисервер есть?

Кстати, в закладке "Разное" есть Диагностика настроек Комоды.

----------


## craftix

До этого стоял Kis2010, в драйверах и службах от него ничего не осталось, перед кисом систему переустанавливал. Прокси нету. А диагностика очень интересная - после запуска пишет: Утилита диагностики не обнаружила проблем с вашей инсталляцией. Перед ее запуском я думал, что мне будут задаваться какие-нибудь вопросы, но она оказалась полностью автономной=)

----------


## craftix

Хм, кажется научился разрешать входящие соединения.
Вся проблема заключалась в мастере скрытых портов в котором задавалась доверенная сеть и скрывались порты от остальных адресов. То есть виден я был только для адресов 192.168.*.*, но в локалке ведь не только они, поэтому нужно или прописывать все остальные сети в доверенных или выбирать настройку об оповещении обо всех входящих соединениях, которая причем начинает работать только после перезагрузки.
Зачем надо было так все закручивать, почему этот мастер без проблем пропускал все входящие на 3 версии комода и как тогда, в случае задания доверенных сетей, ему можно определить, что эта сеть локальная или это из инета ломятся, мне пока не ясно. Так что есть чем заняться.

----------


## digitally uknown

оооочень трудная 4 версия- я чуть не сдох, пока разбирался, а кто не в теме воооооообще-просто о..еет!!!

*Добавлено через 8 минут*




> В 3 версии чтобы запустить неизвестное приложение и дать доступ в инет, мне надо было ответить на пару вопросов во всплывающем окне комодо. Даже добавлять в доверенные не приходилось. Теперь делаю то же самое - но не катит, добавляю в доверенные в проактивке и фаере - некатит, выключаю проактивку полностью, песочница у меня вообще не активирована, и все равно 0 входящих подключений.
> Стоит вырубить фаервол, но оставить включенным проактивку - сразу появляются входящие подключения и все работает как надо. Так что я думаю все таки дело не в моих руках.
> Опера у меня тоже работает с включенным фаером, ей входящие соединения не нужны.
> У вас есть какой-нибудь торрент-клиент или типа Strong DC, которым для работы нужны входящие соединения. Или возможность создать игровой сервер. На них и можно проверить, будут ли идти входящие соеднения или нет.
> 
> Пробовал все режимы фаервола, переустанавливал комодо три раза, результат один и тот же.


Вполне катит торрент- только язык аглицкий, насстраивать замаешся, -зато-*камень*,какие-то приложения неизвестныые- я их в в песок- ............и санемое смешное
, что комодо не доверяет самой виндовс!!)))))))

*Добавлено через 8 часов 11 минут*

но все-таки песоцница не даёт мне запустить килл рут кит

----------


## NRA

1) возможно подойдёт опция типа "автоматически опознавать новые сети";
2) для монолигвистов есть опция "LANGUAGES" (потом нужно перезагрузиться)

----------


## AlexS58

> ............и санемое смешное
> , что комодо не доверяет самой виндовс!!)))))))


"Это было бы смешно, если б не было так печально".
Уж кому-кому, а Винде доверять - себя не уважать. В Винде куча уязвимых служб и если не пытаться защитить систему (к сожалению, иногда частично или полностью ограничивая этим самым службам доступ к сетям), то нужно быть готовым к скорой (в лучшем случае) переустановке Винды... или в худшем - разрушении/потере/краже ценной/конфиденциальной информации...

----------


## digitally uknown

> "Это было бы смешно, если б не было так печально".
> Уж кому-кому, а Винде доверять - себя не уважать. В Винде куча уязвимых служб и если не пытаться защитить систему (к сожалению, иногда частично или полностью ограничивая этим самым службам доступ к сетям), то нужно быть готовым к скорой (в лучшем случае) переустановке Винды... или в худшем - разрушении/потере/краже ценной/конфиденциальной информации...


это- да!!!только почему-то некоторые сидят на авасте и ни фмга к ним не липнет...А ко мне ломятся всякие вирусы и удалённые помощники,- а вот недавно был случай у знакомого- включает комп- а там на чёрном фоне две учётки-*1-администратор*, вторая надпись- *администратор- не проканает!!!!*- защёлв которая не проканает- и действительно- ни одна папка не открывается- ЗАПРЕЩЁНО АДМИНИСТРАТОРОМ!!, мало тог- я выставил первый буут девайс- СВ- ром, перезагружаю- загружается с харда, перезагружаюсь, иду в биос- а там первый девайс- ХАРД!!!Он заблочил абсолютно всё- командная строка не откатывает систему- ЗАПРЕЩЕНО АДМИНИСТРАТОРОМ!!КАК такое возможно, что он и биос настроил так, чтоб только с харда!,-я думаю- это не просто хулиган,- может хакнуть что хотел,- форматировать не даёт любым способом,- НЕВОЗМОЖНО НИЧЕГО!!!Это же профи ультра класса!!ресетить не даёт- повезли с другого компа хард нулить...Вот так то без Комодо и иже с ним!!!

----------


## Usually

*Dynamo_Kiev*, Чего? А как обновлять базы оффлайн?
*digitally uknown*, 30 дней бесплатно техподдержка

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*

*digitally uknown*, это скорее всего не вирус, а конфликт или перегрев компа,
ибо только при нем начинает так жосско глючить да запрещать.

----------


## digitally uknown

> *Dynamo_Kiev*, Чего? А как обновлять базы оффлайн?
> *digitally uknown*, 30 дней бесплатно техподдержка
> 
> *Добавлено через 3 минуты*
> 
> *digitally uknown*, это скорее всего не вирус, а конфликт или перегрев компа,
> ибо только при нем начинает так дан-надпись- *не прокати*7777мина?и*торой заблокировжосско глючить да запрещать.


а мкак же 2дминаа и в торофй*не кати????*, в

----------


## craftix

> а мкак же 2дминаа и в торофй*не кати????*, в


Вы по-русски писать умеете?
Я ничего выдающегося со стороны "типа хацкера" в описанном вами случае не вижу.

----------


## digitally uknown

> Вы по-русски писать умеете?
> Я ничего выдающегося со стороны "типа хацкера" в описанном вами случае не вижу.


по- русски..Умею, до только с непривычки прехал на велике мильонтысяч....руки мне не власты  (((   ex   me...
 А что так,- а что так просто просто блокануть хард с издевкой ещё???и и бтоме высиавлять обратно            ?????Вы так умее-те?
PS а что есть *кульцхакеры?*
  Коиодо крут четвертый, правда всез в кутузку...но вынуть мона)))
Четверка- вообще непробиаваемая стена, надо просто немного помучится..

----------


## santy

Есть ли в сети скины для Comodo Internet Security 4 отличные от дефолтной схемы?

----------


## catmen08

*santy*, Есть, наверное, но зачем?
На крайний случай можно самому нарисовать.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*




> па что так просто просто блокануть хард с издевкой ещё???и и бтоме высиавлять обратно?????Вы так умее-те?


На самом деле, умеем  :Smiley:  Например на AutoIt такое можно наваять за часик-другой.

----------


## igor.cononow

> Есть ли в сети скины для Comodo Internet Security 4 отличные от дефолтной схемы?


Скины есть здесь:http://forums.comodo.com/news-announ...-t54566.0.html

----------


## Dynamo_Kiev

Как так может быть ? Стоят Комодо и Нортон Антивирус 2010. Нортон дважды пишет, что заблокирована атака nmap null scan c такого-то удаленного компа по такому-то порту. Сетевой трафик соответствует сигнатуре известной атаки и т.д. Это означает, что Комодо, как стена, эту атаку пропускает ???

----------


## craftix

Это значит, что сначала нортон реагирует на эту атаку, а для комодо работы уже не остается. Обновите систему, чтобы таких сообщений не было.

----------


## Dynamo_Kiev

> Это значит, что сначала нортон реагирует на эту атаку, а для комодо работы уже не остается. Обновите систему, чтобы таких сообщений не было.


А при чем здесь обновление системы ? И как это может антивирус реагировать на атаку РАНЬШЕ Комодо ?

----------


## craftix

В комодо можно выбрать список доверенных сетей для мастера скрытых портов, в доверенной сети при сканировании порта будет выдаваться ответ от порта закрыт он или открыт, а в не доверенной сети ответ идти не будет, как будто пакеты ушли в пустоту, то есть для той программы, которая сканировала ничего не будет понятно. Nmap null scan это способ сканирования портов при котором пакеты TCP посылаются пустыми (или как-то так, я не вдавался в подробности), что позволяет узнать определенные данные о системе( список запущенных служб например). Это сканирование не перекрывается комодо, потому что скорее всего адрес с которого идет сканирование находится в доверенной подсети. А нортон на это сканирование реагирует потому что у него есть сигнатура и ему все равно где откуда и зачем идет это сканирование. Nmap null scan может выполняться и легитимными программами. Держите систему в обновленном состоянии и вам не придется бояться этих сканов. А комодо в случае чего действительно серьезного  с большой долей вероятности сообщит.

----------


## Dynamo_Kiev

*craftix*, спасибо.

----------


## craftix

да не за что :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Palm

В CIS 4.0 есть возможность работать с host- файлом? Т.е. просматривать и редактировать.

----------


## craftix

Не понял, а что, по другому никак не получается? Зачем это делать через СИС, если можно через блокнот?

----------


## Palm

Прошу прощения, craftix, но это уже другой вопрос. То есть, если я правильно понял, в актуальной версии ЦИС такая возможность не предусмотрена. А я думал, просто не могу найти  :Smiley:

----------


## craftix

Даже если эта функция там есть, он просто там не особо нужна, можно и без помощи дополнительных программ редактировать файл хостс, просто открыв с помощью блокнота.

----------


## Palm

А вот, например, в Online- armor такую фишку не считают лишней  :Smiley:  . На мой взляд такой доступ к нет- листу гораздо удобнее.

----------


## ilax

> А вот, например, в Online- armor такую фишку не считают лишней  . На мой взляд такой доступ к нет- листу гораздо удобнее.


А зачем вообще простому пользователю доступ к файлу hosts? Да еще тем более выносить спец-кнопку. Это из разряда "а мы круты", ждите в след версии спец-кнопку "запустить блокнот", а последующем "завоевать мир".
Открывать этот файл необходимо раз в год от силы, при очень большой необходимости. Задача же систем защиты - блокировать доступ к этому файлу от вирусов и не более. С этим Comodo отлично справляется.

Кстати, странно он у вас работает..
Сколько его ни ставил (и 3 версии и 4ой) - всё отлично работает, тормозов нет, сеть защищена (вы логи иногда посматривайте тоже).
Был один момент, когда у них баг с обновлением баз был. Быстро исправлено довольно быстро, сейчас таких проблем нет. Систему обновления сделали более открытой, теперь из неё ясно, что происходит и как. Вообще минусов не вижу (может все дело в руках), по тестам соперничает с платными топовыми.

----------


## Palm

Вопрос по Комодо: будет ли нормально работать Адоб ридер если его добавить в песочницу? Аннулирует ли это все многочисленные уязвимости Адоба?  :Wink:

----------


## ilax

*Palm*, по идее - должен. Попробуйте  :Wink: 
Аннулировать - нет, Комодо же не исправляет Адобридер. А вот предотвратить заражение - очень даже, в результате, если и заразится, то только личная песочница ридера.
А вообще лучше удалить встроенный в браузеры плагин для просмотра, оставив его только в виде приложения для просмотра. Тогда при заходе на зараженные сайты банально не запустится эксплойт. А файл можно спокойно скачать и открыть уже на компе. Кстати, заодно порекомендую другие просмотрщики pdf. В частности ограниченный Foxit или полноценную Sumatra. Их уязвимости не должны совпадать с адобовскими (да и малоизвестны). По функциональности и шустрости в принципе аналогичны ридеру. На самый крайний случай, если документ будет не так выглядеть - можно открыть и в установленном Адоб ридере.

----------


## Palm

Спасибо, Ilax. Про Foxit я знаю, более того, сейчас он у меня и установлен. Дело в том, что при первом его запуске Комоду он не понравился  :Smiley:  Т.е. Комодо не дает фокситу возможности "прописаться" со второй попытки: не появляется окна, где можно выставить галочки "Доверять этому приложению" и "Запомнить мой выбор", как например, для Тотала. Я могу конечно добавить его в безопасные приложения, но не хочу этого делать, так как на мой взгляд, если в безопасные добавлено приложение с уязвимостями, то в случае чего, даже Комод ничем не поможет  :Wink:  Поэтому я запускаю фоксит в песочнице, а если так, то почему бы не вернуться опять к Адобу на тех же условиях? Разве что тормозить будет сильнее...

----------


## ilax

> то почему бы не вернуться опять к Адобу на тех же условиях


Потому что:
1) У Foxit известно значительно меньше уязвимостей
2) Он менее тормозной.
Но, надо отметить, что у адоб ридера совместимость значительно большая.
Сам же я отошел от Foxit'а, не нравится его урезанность бесплатной версии. Вполне устраивает Sumatra, а по скорости, наверное, самый быстрый просмотрщик.

----------


## antanta

Только что скчачал и установил последнюю верии комода IS с офсайта. Сразу возник вопрос:  "Что нужно сделать, чтобы оно ловило активность vbs-скриптов?".  А то как-то даже неудобно... И вообще, предусмотрена ли самозащита? Как ее активировать, если она есть? Настройки показались очень удобными, интуитивно понятными, конечно. Это даже обрадовало. Но, потом - только вопросы к знатокам. Только при параноидальной настройке файера CIS пытается возмущаться. Но, в этом режиме ни один, даже продвинутый пользователь, работать не согласится. Ибо инфы об активности выводится минимум, и оснований для принятия решения о блокировке (или наоборот) не достаточно. Что я не так делаю?

----------


## OSSP2008

> Настройки показались очень удобными, интуитивно понятными, конечно.


у меня прямо противоположное ощущение  :Sad:

----------


## NRA

Привет конфе)

Не хочется зря создавать новую тему, а по сабжу пока ничего не нашёл...
В общем ситуация такова: человеку показал CIS, разьяснил - он установил, но обновление хотело почти 100 метров, а у него GPRS модем... Потом его жена увидела и захотеля и себе на ноут. На работе у чела безлим на 24МБита, но он не знает что качать, а я и сам не в курсе - оно у меня само потихоньку подтягивает что надо.

*Есть ли нормальные варианты оффлайн обновления?*
Спасибо.

----------


## Val_Ery

*NRA*, 
Обновление антивирусных баз - ТЫК
Русскоязычный форум
Инструкция по обновлению

----------

